# Bremont as investment?



## detect (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all

I have a small collection of omega watches and I really like to add one of the bremont pilots to my collection. Any recommendations on something that will holds its value? I buy second hand mostly.

Cheers
Ben 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Speed post much?


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

detect said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a small collection of omega watches and I really like to add one of the bremont pilots to my collection. Any recommendations on something that will holds its value? I buy second hand mostly.
> 
> ...


I don't own any Bremonts unfortunately but have been eyeing them for a while. From my view I wouldn't count on them to increase in value except for perhaps an LE like the Wright flyer. But if you buy second hand it might not depreciate too much. My 2c but there are more knowledgeable people than I on this forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detect (Nov 21, 2014)

Wooden_spoon said:


> I don't own any Bremonts unfortunately but have been eyeing them for a while. From my view I wouldn't count on them to increase in value except for perhaps an LE like the Wright flyer. But if you buy second hand it might not depreciate too much. My 2c but there are more knowledgeable people than I on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've owned an ALT-1C previously, and currently have an MB3. I've enjoyed them both, but with most of my other watches being sub 40mm, it always feels a bit big and unwieldy when I put the MB3 on. It should be an easy sell considering the fact that it's a signature piece from Bremont, and it's well-priced, but no bites so far. Wondering if Bremont is losing a bit of its lustre?

As an aside, Bremont is a brand that I want to love but I'm a bit uncomfortable with their current marketing efforts. The Townhouse is a great idea, but links with actors and placements in sub-par movies smacks of a Tag Heuer approach to becoming mainstream.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

The more popular models hold value better if purchased pre-owned. They dont look "dated" as such and hence have retained their value to an extent. But overall the brand does seem to be going downhill at this point in terms of overall efforts, strategy and new models. Being a very interested Bremont customer, I am sad at the way 2018 has gone, hoping they can make a come back next year.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

No!

Hit wrong forum, but the answer is the same.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

dw3107 said:


> I've owned an ALT-1C previously, and currently have an MB3. I've enjoyed them both, but with most of my other watches being sub 40mm, it always feels a bit big and unwieldy when I put the MB3 on. It should be an easy sell considering the fact that it's a signature piece from Bremont, and it's well-priced, but no bites so far. Wondering if Bremont is losing a bit of its lustre?
> 
> As an aside, Bremont is a brand that I want to love but I'm a bit uncomfortable with their current marketing efforts. The Townhouse is a great idea, but links with actors and placements in sub-par movies smacks of a Tag Heuer approach to becoming mainstream.


What's the story behind the Venom collaboration? I walked by the NYC store the other day and was surprised to see it. I don't think it really fits with their general vibe. Kinda strange IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wooden_spoon said:


> What's the story behind the Venom collaboration? I walked by the NYC store the other day and was surprised to see it. I don't think it really fits with their general vibe. Kinda strange IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A misguided attempt to stay relevant after their faltering popularity?


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd say so. Feels a bit premature to push this kind of marketing strategy as they're still relatively unknown and young. The brand will probably lose supporters who were originally interested by the well-thought through designs with a nice story behind them (martin baker line).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Investment? No. Check out resale value prices. Few watches are good investments.


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

Not at all... but watches are stupid investments anyway.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Wooden_spoon said:


> What's the story behind the Venom collaboration? I walked by the NYC store the other day and was surprised to see it. I don't think it really fits with their general vibe. Kinda strange IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the lead is a British actor named Tom Hardy, who has been a wearer of many Bremont watches for a very long time. I'm not sure if he was always a paid ambassador, or if he appreciated that they were a British watch company and wore them for the love of the brand. Either way, that's the connection.

As for holding value, I learned from the start of collecting that it's stupid to buy a any new watch if depreciation is even a small consideration in your purchase. If you are just trying a watch out, it makes sense to scan the used watch forums and buy an already-depreciated watch. Chances are it will depreciate more when you go to sell it, if it comes to that, but at least the loss won't be so painful. You really need to get into the over $10,000 range before you start seeing watches hold any kind of value, or even appreciate, usually because they are releases in small batches. Sure, you might get lucky and buy a low volume watch that catches fire it ten years, but chances are if you're on this forum, you will have sold that watch after year two.

I got the Bremont MBII itch last winter and finally found a well-priced watch that was still under warranty last August. I bought it, quickly realized it didn't work for me, and lost about $175.00 after two months of ownership. If I had bought it at even half the price of new retail, I would have lost a few hundred more. Get the point?

One last thought: I just bought a BRAND NEW Omega Seamaster Pro with the wavy dial the other day. I've convinced myself that this will be my last watch purchase for a few years, and after ten years of flipping watches, I'm tired of it and just want one great watch. So we'll see if it works out. Having owned a Seamaster and Aqua Terra before, I'm pretty confident in my purchase, but... you never really know. It helps that I got a very significant discount, but that's probably an indicator of the depreciation the watch will face in the future.


----------

